# My current fiber-y obessions... (photos)



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm obsessed with knitting socks. I look at other projects then cast on another sock...

I have 2 pair in progress now.
Slip stitch sock in Cascade Heritage yarn. It's actually finished now but don't have a finished photo yet. I have cast on the second sock.



This is my carry-along sock. Also finished but not yet washed. As soon as I get the toe finished(toe up sock) on the above sock, I'll be casting on the match to this one.





Then after a fair break due to life and work I am back to spinning. First bobbin of singles destined to be socks, I hope. It took me part of the bobbin to find my rhythm again so I will wait to decide after it is plyed and washed. If not socks, then fingerless mitts, maybe.



What are you working on? I would love to see your photos too so please feel free to add them.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Michee, that bobbin is looking good. What kind of fiber do you have there?
Love to see pics of projects. Lovely socks.

WIHH, sorry to hear of the sweater issues. I have yet to face the Big [email protected]@ Sweater that I need to frog the whole yoke. <sigh> It is LOOMING in my future somewhere. 

I finished my rainbow socks. Wore them and now they are in the laundry. 

This is my current knitting project. All from leftover bits of sock yarn. 
Its mostly Stroll, but with some alpaca blend for a bit of texture.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

WIHH- that is heartbreaking about the sweater! I've yet to make a sweater for fear of all that work and then it not fitting.

GAM - I love your socks! The colors look great and the design just looks flat out fun. The yarn I've spun is 100% superwash wool that was kettle dyed. I think it is BFL wool but I've had it a couple years and would have to look it up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Michee your socks are wonderful!

WIHH you ripped the whole sweater? Arrrrgggggg, I hate when that happens.

GAM love those socks, love the colors combos and the design. Are they tall socks? They almost look like knee socks.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

So much talent! These are really beautiful!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> GAM love those socks, love the colors combos and the design. Are they tall socks? They almost look like knee socks.


Nah, they are about 10 inches tall from the heel to the cuff.
I still havent succeeded with kneehigh socks. I have thick calves and dont wear tall socks.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Great socks Michee and GAM! Great colors and patterns! I've not done anything with 2 colors like that - you guys are such an inspiration though!

I used to love knitting socks - couldn't get enough of them - till I started spinning and wanted to use the yarn I spun, so I've been making a lot of fingerless mitts! I'm such a slow knitter, and I want quick results, so that's working for me right now


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I see why you like to do socks!! Marvelous. I'm like that too---get a favorite project---right now I'm into felting---anything that felts---good way to use up all that wool roving I've got stashed. Thanks so much for the pictures!!!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

GAM... I have to say that out of all the socks I have seen, the blue ones you are doing are by far my favorite. The colors and pattern... I love it. Great job!!

Michee, you are doing great. Love the colors.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Jealous! Jealous! You guys do such a wonderful job.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

Sleep or spin? That seems to be my question these days. I woke early yet again. As I sat there trying to decide whether to get up or not, since I had only slept 3.5 hours, I realized I was actually debating which I preferred, sleeping or spinning? Needless to say, spinning won, at least for today. 

From this:








to this

















Extra Fine Superwash Hand-dyed Merino Wool. So very soft. It spun like butter. It is about fingering weight. The photo is before setting the twist so it is still a little bouncy as I just finished spinning it about 3-4 hours ago. I spun one bobbin yesterday morning. Today I did the second, then plied.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well worth the loss of sleep IMHO! Beautiful! I love those colors


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

WOW, all your pics are beautiful. kinda overwhelms me, but then I read about ripping out a whole sweater and although horrible for you, inspiring for me that You can redo mistakes. I keep tryin! Thanks everyone


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> l - had it half knit and realized I would definitely run out of yarn -


Something I observed tonight as I was crocheting little flowers from left over yarn ... does anyone else knit/crochet faster when they're running real close to running out of yarn? It was almost like it was a race to see if I would finish or run out of yarn first. Like if I crocheted faster, I would beat the yarn to the end of the skein (I won with about 6" left)

I just finished spinning and crocheting a couple ponchos for the granddaughter.

For the spring/summer










For this fall:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I just want to say, Michee and GAM, your beautiful socks and yarn are amazing! How you keep the pattern knitting straight and get it evenly spaced out is beyond me! 

Cyndi, those ponchos are really sweet. I hope your grand daughter gets a lot of enjoyment out of such pretty, and lovingly done, work!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Michee & GAM,
I forgot to tell you that I love the patterns on both of your socks. The color work is amazing!


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

Cyndi, I love those shawls. Yes I knit faster when nearing the end, do the same in spinning!

Jersey Girl, keep at it. My first whole year knitting about killed me. I have never had to work so hard to learn something as I am used to picking things up quickly.

WIHH - they are just string tags(aka price tags). No doubt mine came from a store supply place years ago but office supply places carry them. I would check eBay first for some broken boxes as they are usually sold in boxes of 500 or 1000. Inside those boxes though they are bundled in hundreds. They come from teeny up to pretty large. You can write on them with just an ink pen. For mine I just printed a sticky label on the printer and stuck it to the tag, then trimmed. I tag everything as I can never remember later.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Gorgeous stuff ya'll!! 
I bought myself some dark blue sock yarn and decided the other day I wanted to make mom some socks for mom's day. So, I donated my yarn to her.  
I hope to have them done in time to mail to her. 
I don't know why my problem is, I cannot seem to get to the spinning wheel. Havent spun in forever. And I have wool that needs washing.
Socks seem to be my only inspiration.

GAM - love those colors! so very pretty.


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

What's everyone working on? I've been spinning like mad. Today for the first time in weeks, I'm not spinning. I'm just exhausted and can't muster the energy. The kumihimo (Japanese braiding) bug has bit though so I have other things to do. 

Disk came in Friday. I love it. I'm on my third braid already, just picking it up for a minute here and there.
My first braid: purple and natural hemp cording










Made with some spare 1/4" double faced satin ribbon I had in the sewing room.









and now I am playing with beads and hemp. Purple hemp and 8/0 Czech seed beads I strung on Fireline thread.











I would love to see or hear about your projects!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful Michee! I love doing those cords, I'd like to do more, when time permits (hahaha). Do you have a book you are using or a web site? Can you share where you got your disk and stuff to make your beautiful cords?


----------



## Michee (Mar 10, 2006)

The disk came with some basic instructions which I have yet to read. I bought http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Guide-Kumihimo-Braiding-Loom/dp/1441428755/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305569853&sr=8-1
_*A Complete Guide to Kumihimo on a Braiding Loom*_ by Kathy King James to use as a starting reference. The book is small but seems to be a good general instruction book. It is very easy to understand, good size font making it easy to read, nice diagrams and decent photos (photos could use some improvement). I have my eye on a few other more advanced books but chose this one to start due to the variety of shapes in it. Since I ordered online I had to choose by description rather than actually viewing. This book covers round (4, 8 and 16 strands), flat, square, hollow, and beaded braids. 

If someone just wanted to make a basic 8 strand, hit youtube. This one is good
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RNbFjvZycs[/ame] Don't worry about the shape of the disk in the video, hexagon/circle it doesn't matter

Skip the book until fancier is wanted (me by hour two! I'm like that though, have to know everything by yesterday) or preferring more specific details. Detailed info on Kumihimo on websites seems to be scarce. I did some major searching and found little tidbits but nothing super detailed so I ordered the book.

-The ribbon was left over from some sewing project. Satin ribbon is available at any sewing shop. Do look for double faced as the single face is not the same on the back. 

- Most craft or beading supply shops should have either the same or similar supplies of the following.
-Fireline is technically a specific fishing line but repackaged for the beaders into smaller amounts. Super durable. It will ruin good scissors or cutters so use junk ones to cut it. I used 6lb(Size D) in Smoke color.
-The disk I used is BeadSmith brand.








-The hemp is also Beadsmith brand but there are many brands of crafter's hemp on the market.
-The seed beads are just common Czech seed beads. Any bead shop will have them.
-The bobbins are called Bob-EEZ. A bendable plastic that you can flip open and closed. If buying these buy at least the 2.5" if working with beads or larger cording or long lengths. For cording they could be skipped and wrap around clothespins or something. I'm glad I got them though....they are easy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Wow! there's a big bunch of talent in this forum.


----------

